# Wyoming House advances doomsday bill



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

CHEYENNE - State representatives on Friday advanced legislation to launch a study into what Wyoming should do in the event of a complete economic or political collapse in the United States.
House Bill 85 passed on first reading by a voice vote. It would create a state-run government continuity task force, which would study and prepare Wyoming for potential catastrophes, from disruptions in food and energy supplies to a complete meltdown of the federal government.
The task force would look at the feasibility of
Wyoming issuing its own alternative currency, if needed. And House members approved an amendment Friday by state Rep. Kermit Brown, R-Laramie, to have the task force also examine conditions under which Wyoming would need to implement its own military draft, raise a standing army, and acquire strike aircraft and an aircraft carrier.

Read more: http://trib.com/news/state-and-regional/govt-and-politics/wyoming-house-advances-doomsday-bill/article_af6e1b2b-0ca4-553f-85e9-92c0f58c00bd.html#ixzz1nSaf0rrt​


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

This seemed somewhat reasonable until I read the part about LAND LOCKED Wyoming considering how they could acquire an aircraft carrier. Now the whole plan just seems silly.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Impressive that they would start planning. Scary that the reason is plausible.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like someone's been watching old episodes of Jericho.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

militia_man said:


> This seemed somewhat reasonable until I read the part about LAND LOCKED Wyoming considering how they could acquire an aircraft carrier. Now the whole plan just seems silly.


Well if the doomsday flood maps are correct they might just need that aircraft carrier.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

If that flood map is correct, I'm finally going to get that ocean front property I've always wanted! Sweet! That'll bring the house value back up.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

We'll all dry out here in "Eastern New York."


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

My doomsday meter will be pegged the day Massachusetts adopts a similar bill. If Mass is doing it then the enemy has already gone pass the wire.


----------

